# Practise re entry (fail)



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

After a frustrating day on the water we decided to practise re entry........ well, it didnt all go to plan...... :shock:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLIzkKa8 ... e=youtu.be

However pretty happy with the new GoPro and moviemaker editting......  first attempt.....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ouch! You'll have to think up a better story than "bumped my head practicing getting into my kayak" to tell people.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Ouch! You'll have to think up a better story than "bumped my head practicing getting into my kayak" to tell people.


How about I bumped into Tony Mundine in Redfern today and told him he really DID lose the fight........... :shock:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ouch! Nasty war wound.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Artie said:


> After a frustrating day on the water we decided to practise re entry........ well, it didnt all go to plan...... :shock:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLIzkKa8 ... e=youtu.be
> 
> However pretty happy with the new GoPro and moviemaker editting......  first attempt.....


Point is Rob, you tried it. More should, regularly, IMO. If you can't efficiently do this most basic of self-rescues (in up to rough conditions), then you're stuffed when it happens in the real world. However, as Rob has demonstrated, start in calm conditions, and with help nearby (or within easy reach of a beach or shore).

When you get good at that, gradually increase your exposure in stronger winds. On that note, try this: swimming for your yak. Pick onshore conditions of 10 - 15 knots. Go out about 50 metres and fall off. Wait five seconds, and then start swimming for your yak. This will demonstrate two things...(a) some kayaks go downwind faster than you can swim, and (b) it is hard to swim in your paddling gear and a PFD.

When you are really good at it try in strong winds, preferably again with lots of back up, as this is when it is most likely to happen (you go out in reasonable conditions and an unforecast wind comes up to double the strength this happens to everyone eventually).

Good effort Rob, especially for your first go at a (safety) video. In the long term, your blood will not be spilt in vain. Keen to see video II in the future.

trev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

We'll let you get over your concussion first though. ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> We'll let you get over your concussion first though. ;-)


Yes. No pressure (as long as you do it soon :lol: ). Did you see this one Artie? viewtopic.php?f=9&t=59607 It's re-entry month!

trev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good work Rob, not a "fail" you did it mate. Like trev said practice. Gives you great confidence if you know you can self rescue.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Good work Rob, not a "fail" you did it mate. Like trev said practice. Gives you great confidence if you know you can self rescue.


There you go Artie, with support from one of the most experienced forum members at falling off :lol: .

Seriously, I'm keen to have a video shot of re-entry with a sling to aid it (ex SE Qld Safety Days - recommended by Level II sea kayak instructor Gary Forrest). Anyone Northside Brissie who has a GoPro or similar to record the session?

Additionally, I'd like to record capsize and re-entry attempts in 15 - 20 knots, and also dealing with entanglements etc. - could be ugly, but "you never know, if you never go."

Who's keen and capable? I'll be the hapless victim. Bruus? Anyone else for safety and more camera angles?

trev


----------

